# Laufwerke funktionieren nicht mehr



## masterdima (6. August 2005)

kann mir einer helfen
mein dvd Laufwerk und mein dvd Brenner funktioniert nicht mehr
ich kann ihn zwar vom Computer aus auswerfen aber erkennt keine cds
auch die, die er früher erkannt hat  
wenn ich bei Arbeitsplatz auf das Laufwerk klick und dann auf öffnen geh steht da , dass ich einen Datenträger reinlegen soll (dabei is da schon eine CD drin)check ich nicht   
hab keine ahnung was ich machen soll
benutze windows xp


----------



## Moleman (6. August 2005)

Ich bin auf dem Gebiet zwar kein Experte, aber ich denke, dass er nur Strom bekommt, allerdings keine Verbindung mehr durchs IDE-Kabel hat. Prüf am Besten mal das IDE-Kabel, ob dies auch wirklich fest hinein gesteckt ist.

Gruß
Mole


----------



## masterdima (6. August 2005)

hmmm vielleicht
aber wenn das kabel nicht richtig angeschlossen wäre
wieso kommt es evon einem tag auf den anderen(den pc hab ich nicht auseinander geschraubt oder so)
auserdem könnt ich ih nwohl kaum vom pc aus auswerfen (Arbeitsplatz>Datenträger auswerfen)
und wenn ich ihn nicht auseinander gescharubt habe , wie könnte das kabel dann rausrutschen(es sitzt ja imerhin fest drin)


----------

